
Counting push-ups can help predict your risk of heart disease - rch
https://qz.com/1552549/counting-push-ups-can-help-predict-your-risk-of-heart-disease/
======
ColinWright
Discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19181356](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19181356)

